# Кто - нибудь покупал инструменты на ebay.com?



## _Scandalli_ (18 Янв 2013)

Представилась возможность у американца относительно недорогой Scandalli Super 6 (70-года, с паспортом, с фирменным чехлом и ремнями). Может поможет кто-то?


----------



## ПВ (19 Янв 2013)

Я купил на ebay аккордеон Petosa. Покупал через посредника http://ebaytoday.ru/. У меня никаких проблем не было. Продавец добросовестный, инструмент оказался в точном соответствии с описанием. Пересылку заказал по EMS.Посредник сначала получает инструмент на свой перевалочный пункт в США, проверяет и дополнительно упаковывает. Мало того что инструмент был в фирменном футляре упакован по всем правилам, так посредник еще дополнительно упаковал в коробку. А между футляром и коробкой какие-то мягкие шарики. После получения показал мастеру. Тот поставил инструменту оценку "отлично". К аукционной цене добавляется таможенная пошлина, цена доставки и комиссионные посредника. Сколько это - все на сайте посредника есть.


----------



## sahar122 (19 Янв 2013)

А сколько вы заплатили за доставку, пошлину... какой общий вес при этом был? И за доставку вы сразу платили или во время получения?


----------



## ПВ (19 Янв 2013)

sahar122 писал:


> А сколько вы заплатили за доставку, пошлину... какой общий вес при этом был? И за доставку вы сразу платили или во время получения?


Можно платить посреднику сначала за покупку, затем за доставку. Но в том и другом случае деньги вперед. Точных цифр уже не помню, примерно инструмент в переводе на рубли стоил 30000, а все остальное еще +20000...


----------



## akordeon.ua (21 Янв 2013)

Если не секрет то за какую цену Вам удалось выторговать Super VI?


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Мар 2013)

Мне кажется, риск довольно высок! Не известно в каком состоянии прийдет инструмент! Хотя старый скандалли - это мечта. Я надеюсь, что когда-нибудь снова будут делать инструменты такого уровня


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (15 Мар 2013)

Чем внешне отличается Супер-6 , выпуска 59 года,как у В.А.Ковтуна,от современного Супер-6 ?


----------

